# Leopard Gecko Questions



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey all! I am currently looking to get a leopard gecko and I am a first time reptile owner. I am doing a TON of research and I just had a few questions about topics that I have seen different opinions on.
1. What is the best substrate to use? I have read sand is bad due to the possibility of ingestion and clogging up the gecko's system, so what is the preferred one to use?
2. Which is better to heat the enclosure, an under tank pad, or a light? I have read articles endorsing both so I wanted an opinion on which is better from a gecko owner.
3. What type of moss is good to use in their shed box? Is there a specific type that makes them happier, or is any type of moss just fine?
4. What type of supplements do these animals need? I read that they need a calcium supplement, but also read a largely varied opinion on when, how, and which calcium supplement to give the gecko. I would just like clarification on this as well.

Thank you all so much for your time. I want to give my future gecko as good as a home as a can, and any input is greatly appreciated  Also, feel free to include any helpful tips on gecko care, or geckos in general that you might think I would find helpful  Thanks again!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

FireKidomaru said:


> Hey all! I am currently looking to get a leopard gecko and I am a first time reptile owner. I am doing a TON of research and I just had a few questions about topics that I have seen different opinions on.
> 1. What is the best substrate to use? I have read sand is bad due to the possibility of ingestion and clogging up the gecko's system, so what is the preferred one to use?
> 2. Which is better to heat the enclosure, an under tank pad, or a light? I have read articles endorsing both so I wanted an opinion on which is better from a gecko owner.
> 3. What type of moss is good to use in their shed box? Is there a specific type that makes them happier, or is any type of moss just fine?
> ...


1. No substrate! The best "substrate" is tile or paper/paper towel liner. Anything else can cause impaction. And tile is easy to clean/have cut at local home improvement store, + looks great.
2. Under tank heater, belly heat is best for digestion and light can be harsh on eyes. My geckos love to splat out on the tile above the UTH  It's soooo cute.
3. I hear spagnum moss or damp paper towels works, I use damp paper towels.
4. You can use the Repashy power on every single feeding and not need any other supplement from what I can tell. My geckos reject this, so it's Calcium + D daily and a multivitamin weekly. Some owners leave a "capful" of calcium (no D) in the tank for their gecko to lick up at-will to prevent deficiencies, and some say this causes overdose. So it's up to you really  If you feed Repashy Grub Pie (http://www.store.repashy.com/by-product-name-en/grub-pie-reptile-en/) you should not need a supplement.

I also highly reccomend this care sheet: http://lizardbeans.tumblr.com/post/109818693654/leopard-gecko-care

My note: it is next to impossible for me to obtain feeders that all three geckos will eat; the bugs also tend to fry in the mail. I've tried almost every feeder available - the only ones I haven't tried are illegal to ship to Florida - and after spending way too much money on feeders, I now feed a combinations of gut-loaded and dusted mealworms (I raise and breed them at home) and Grub Pie, heavier on the Grub Pie. (I even tried real fly larvae, they arrived dead :-()

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

This is a duplicate topic.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=598833


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

thank you, I moved it to the other thread


----------

